# Ca ADBA Fun Show



## CaADBA

*California
American Pit Bull Terrier Association *
ADBA Sanctioned American Pit Bull Terrier Club
*Sat. June 26th
Registration Opens 8-9 am. Show @ 10am.*









**Show Site**
Martinez Horseman's Association
Martinez Waterfront Park (End of Joe Dimaggio Drive) 
Martinez Ca 94553 USA 
*Vendor Space available* Raffle Prize Required
BBQ's & pop-up tents welcome* Food & Bev. will be for sale
*Raffle*Vendors*Weight Pull*
All APBT's Registered & Non-Registered Welcome*
******************Classes******************
**$15 class entry fee*
Best Buckskin*Best Red*Best Blue*Best Black*Best Brindle
Best Male*Best Female*Best of Show*Best Conditioned 
Best Jr. Handler*Biggest Head*Best Bully
Best Puppy 0-6 mos. 7-12 mos.*
All dogs must be crated & shown on 4 ft. lead. All ADBA Rules & Regulations Apply.
No alcoholic beverages. No Females in Heat.
No Facing off of dogs allowed.

For more information: Garland 925.525.3361 or Dan 925.383.3175
[email protected]
Home Page​


----------



## lilboom

Im there for sure.


----------



## chiakong

bully show? or true apbt?


----------



## CaADBA

All categories will be judged by ADBA standards except certain "fun classes" such as biggest head, best bully etc. for obvious reasons. I believe the mission statement on the bottom of our home page can clear things up for you about the goals and direction of our club. Thanks for your question! I hope to see you there.


----------



## CaADBA

The show is less than a month away and we are excited about the show. Our club looks forward to welcoming all those interested in supporting our ADBA club. It should be a beautiful day, mid 80's with a nice breeze.


----------



## CaADBA

1 week out! Looking forward to meeting all the folks interested in preserving the APBT and supporting californias newest ADBA club.


----------



## Rudy4747

i have never been to a fun show. I am way to far to come to yours. but wish you the best in your turn out hope you guys have fun.


----------



## CaADBA

Thanks to all who attended, our show was very successful and I look forward to more of you folks that want to help out this breed being there at the next show.


----------



## meno222

me and my freind drove from los angeles county and enjoy the show.cant wait for your sanctioned shows.the drive sucked but it was worth it. met alot of good people.


----------



## CaADBA

We appreciate your dedication. We had folks come up from LA, over from Las Vegas, and alot from the valley. Im trying to find some pics to post of the beautiful dogs that the owners brought to share with us.


----------



## CaADBA

Heres some pics....


----------



## davidfitness83

Those are some amazing looking dogs. The chocolate girl is gorgeous !


----------



## meno222

here are a couple more pics


----------



## spanky947

excellent looking group of A.P.B.T ,and nice show you put on met nice a.p.bt. owners,keep up the good work!


----------



## kidkiwi07

wow very impressive line up nice work guys!!


----------

